# Seismic/Research vessels - North Sea 1960s



## johnvoe

I'm trying to establish what early seismic/research vessels may have been working in the Northern North Sea in 1965 and possibly visited Lerwick during the spring/summer of that year. 

Any suggestions/help appreciated.
Thanks
John


----------



## chadburn

If you go on to my gallery you will see one of the Survey vessels with the American style Warship Bridge, there was also the "Bayou Chico" (American) no photo working the North Sea at the same time. Could not tell you if they ever visited Lerwick.


----------



## gdynia

Decca had 3 survey ships working then Bon Accord was one and i think one was called Bon Espree


----------



## johnvoe

Thanks to both of you for assistance / suggestions - much appreciated. Think I might be starting at the wrong end though. Decided to check out the local press to see if any mention there and, if so, hopefully find vessel name or names which should make it easier for someone to identify / give history etc if posted on this site. 

Thanks
John


----------



## johnvoe

Ok just spent some time checking the local paper and found that the year was in fact 1964 and the two vessels named as Cedar Creek from Missouri and the Dutch stern trawler Runmond III. Noted as working for Western Geophysical and carrying out a seismic survey of areas in the North Sea for a "British Petroleum Company". Anyone know anything more about the survey these two vessels were doing, how these early surveys were done, and if anyone knows any details of the Cedar Creek again all information gratefully received!
Theres a small picture of both vessels alongside Lerwick June 1964 on the excellent Shetland Museum website - type Cedar Creek.

Thanks
John


----------



## 5036

johnvoe said:


> Ok just spent some time checking the local paper and found that the year was in fact 1964 and the two vessels named as Cedar Creek from Missouri and the Dutch stern trawler Runmond III. Noted as working for Western Geophysical and carrying out a seismic survey of areas in the North Sea for a "British Petroleum Company". Anyone know anything more about the survey these two vessels were doing, how these early surveys were done, and if anyone knows any details of the Cedar Creek again all information gratefully received!
> There's a small picture of both vessels alongside Lerwick June 1964 on the excellent Shetland Museum website - type Cedar Creek.
> 
> Thanks
> John


The Dutch stern trawler may have been the discovery boat for the Brent Field and being Royal Dutch Shell the nationality fits in. I saw pictures of the boat many years ago and may still have them from Shell Expro News in the 80's. The pops were made by throwing lit sticks of explosives over the side. I would love to see the HAZOP, HAZAN and Risk Analysis for that project.


----------



## chadburn

The vessel on my photo section was an ex American Landing Craft with a Hull strong enough to take the ground and as you say when they were using sticks of explosive over the side!!


----------



## john fraser

johnvoe said:


> Ok just spent some time checking the local paper and found that the year was in fact 1964 and the two vessels named as Cedar Creek from Missouri and the Dutch stern trawler Runmond III. Noted as working for Western Geophysical and carrying out a seismic survey of areas in the North Sea for a "British Petroleum Company". Anyone know anything more about the survey these two vessels were doing, how these early surveys were done, and if anyone knows any details of the Cedar Creek again all information gratefully received!
> Theres a small picture of both vessels alongside Lerwick June 1964 on the excellent Shetland Museum website - type Cedar Creek.
> 
> Thanks
> John


Early 60,s I remember a couple of Dutch coasters in Aberdeen,converted for seismic work.Think one was call "Antilope" but no sure. Also think there was an Irish trawler "Galway Blazer"


----------



## Chris Terrey

*Seismic vessels*



johnvoe said:


> Thanks to both of you for assistance / suggestions - much appreciated. Think I might be starting at the wrong end though. Decided to check out the local press to see if any mention there and, if so, hopefully find vessel name or names which should make it easier for someone to identify / give history etc if posted on this site.
> 
> Thanks
> John


I was in the M.V. Karen Bravo worked out of Lerwick in 1969, 
M.V. Polar Hav was around there then too. Both chartered to Western Geophysical.


----------



## billreid1983

Kirsten Bravo, Olga Bravo and one other ship I cant recall, run by Exxon though I don't think they opened the ships, this would have been in the 70's


----------



## Tuff2Train

*Olga Bravo*



billreid1983 said:


> Kirsten Bravo, Olga Bravo and one other ship I cant recall, run by Exxon though I don't think they opened the ships, this would have been in the 70's


I was on the Olga and Kirsten when we de-rigged them.


----------



## billreid1983

Tuff2Train said:


> I was on the Olga and Kirsten when we de-rigged them.


Did you know Tommy Reid?


----------

